# Harrogates forgotten tunnel and air raid shelter



## phill.d (Jan 26, 2008)

I've wanted to get this Harrogate Brunswick tunnel after been bowled out on 2 previous occasions so i'm a happy bunny now
Brunswick tunnel has been abandoned an incredible 126 years, so long ago in fact there are no pictures of it in use. To make this an even better explore there is an abandoned WWII air raid shelter built at the far end.





The cutting leading up to the tunnel is a little swampy to say the least 





























First glimpse of the air raid shelter section.




Once through the door at the end of the tunnel we could survey the air raid shelter. A concrete floor had been laid with a 6' high brick lined wall linning the tunnel. Brick piers had been built to support a long wooden bench both sides of the tunnel. You can see the remains of 'cubicles in all four corners of the shelter, These appeared to have been make shift toilets. We had heard the walls had been white washed during the war years but we could see no evidence of this. This is the view looking back towards the tunnel entrance.









The stairs lead out of the shelter on to Leeds road during the war years.




Looking back along the tunnel roof there are some amazing stalagnites.




1848 portal next to the WWII concrete and brick alterations.




Around the corner as far as we can get to the back filled entrance.

There's more history, maps and piccies here
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=265602590&blogID=351327703

that should make the anoraks amongst you happy


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, that's great. Love those stalactites; they're amazing.
Nice one, Phill.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 27, 2008)

Not heard about this tunnel, like all the brickwork and the air raid shelter near the end. surprised they didn't use more of the tunnel as an air raid shelter. Love all the colours, and all those stalactite look great.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats well cool, love the steps to airaid shelter


----------



## tonyque2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Super pictures. I also love the stalagtites and interesting to see the 'recent' air raid shelter too. Thanks for sharing. Cheers Tony


----------



## phill.d (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments folks.. glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 27, 2008)

Look so good, reminds me so much of St james tunnel in sydney, in the war Im pretty sure it was used as a bunker for general macarther, when you right down the botton its like this on with blast doors, then when you get past them there is loads of graphitti, but from soilders from the war, its so well preserved because of the conditions in there.

Sorry about the spelling.


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 28, 2008)

Fantastic pics. Looks in amazingly good nick, particularly as it's been derelict so long. Victorian Engineering!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2008)

Amazing is that!!! 

Those stalagtights are impressive. Nice work Phil.d!
The Air Raid Shelter's a real bonus.

Lb


----------



## snappel (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## losrios (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic Phill.d - thanks for your post. After straying offsite to follow your link to your site I've just managed to get lost in your fantastic pictures and reports for the last two hours!!

I guess that makes me an anorak then??


----------



## phill.d (Apr 1, 2008)

losrios said:


> Fantastic Phill.d - thanks for your post. After straying offsite to follow your link to your site I've just managed to get lost in your fantastic pictures and reports for the last two hours!!
> 
> I guess that makes me an anorak then??


Hey thanks! Your on my Christmas card list lol


----------

